

Summer Internship in Seattle doing computational biology - brfox

Are you a hacker and interested in experimenting with computational biology?  I work at a mid-sized biotech in Seattle (ZymoGenetics) and I need a summer intern (undergrad) to help me out.  You can pick a project and have lots of freedom.  Contact me via my about page and I can tell you more.
======
brfox
Yikes... front page.

Please be sure to contact me if you are interested (bfox at zgi dot com). Here
are the potential projects (vague enough so as to not disclose anything):

1\. make a nicer interface and better code base for a data viewer I wrote
which integrates a bunch of different biological databases.

2\. Follow through on an ambitious project which involves some stats,
validation, and making a nicer web interface to a big database that I have
(about 200 million rows).

3\. Totally new project with AI/machine learning that I know nothing about and
need to learn from you.

We use linux, mysql, php, perl, python.

------
timr
You're right down the street from one of the best CS programs in the nation,
which also happens to have one of the strongest bioinformatics programs. Have
you tried posting this there?

Just curious. Contact me, if you'd like, and I can put you in touch with some
people.

~~~
brfox
Good point! I'm not a CS guy, just (barely) a hacker, so I always forget about
that, and I don't have any contacts there. I just thought this would be the
laziest option, and since this morning, I already have a couple good people
who replied. 3 cheers for news.yc!

edit: I went to the UW CSE dept website and I can't find an easy way to post a
summer internship position. Everything there is so formal and structured, and
I'm not in HR, so I can't really make an official job posting.

~~~
timr
Yeah, unfortunately, the CSE department website isn't necessarily the best way
to do it. The bioinformatics resarchers at UW are loosely organized across a
number of different departments. Backchannel me, and I'll put you in touch
with some people.

------
yqiang
I'm not interested in the internship, but I have to say that the building and
location is seriously cool. Always see it on my way downtown on the bus or to
REI :-)

